# Some fishing...About time.



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

With all this wind and cold weather...
We decided to hit it around noon today on the Johnboat if for nothing else but to catch a fish.

Ocean was laid out nice at noon with the Northwest light breeze. 
18 miles and the Spro bucktails could not be resisted.
Had limits of nice seabass (two at five pounds, most in the 3 pound class).

Funny thing was the seabass were holding way up in the water. Nothing like I've ever seen. They full of anchovies and other bait fishes which is why I think they were up so high, just gorging themselves.
WIth the jig just in site under the boat, we could entice them to hit.
Only other thing caught was a few dogfish.

Fishing at 1p, back at the dock at 430p.
Not bad for the lack of good weather we've had lately.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I can almost smell John's cigar.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Those knot heads will look good in hot grease.


----------



## MilePost (Nov 20, 2010)

Damn, nice catch. We caught some nice ones while tilefishing out of Manteo back in August. Good eatin'.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Purdy werk,Ryan... I have seen them come up to the back of the boat like you are discribing,but they weren't that size,nice fish....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome work. Dam good eatin to.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for the invite, sorry I couldn't make it. Saw Kyle today at the mallhe told me all about it.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice job Ryan.


----------



## rivercat (Nov 24, 2010)

you went 18miles out in a jon boat?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

rivercat said:


> you went 18miles out in a jon boat?


Its the name, not size.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Answer your phone.*



KB Spot Chaser said:


> Thanks for the invite, sorry I couldn't make it. Saw Kyle today at the mallhe told me all about it.


We could have used an extra body on the boat.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Thanks Clay*



Cdog said:


> Its the name, not size.


Thanks Clay, Yea, as with a lot of boat names it's a play on words.

THe guy I fish with is named John, hence his boat name.

We get tons of looks and questions, but it's all in fun.

On that note though, on several occasions, I've seen Johnboats out that far in this particular location during the summer.


----------



## rivercat (Nov 24, 2010)

well im not trying to be critical or nit pick what was said, more fishing for answers to my dilema. I happen to have a 20ft sea ark 4* vee jon boat and so far im comfortable going upto 3 miles out but I wouldn't think I could go 18. I hear lots of reports of good fishing at "the horseshoe" so I might pick a calm day and attempt it. what do you think? or whats a your favorite closer in reef or structure?


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

I saw 2 john boats attempting to go through oregon inlet last year, each with 3 people in it. They were only around 14' long. I just stared for a second thinking "no, no, they are not going to do it". Then they did it so I turned around, I don't know if they kept going or not.







Ryan Y said:


> Thanks Clay, Yea, as with a lot of boat names it's a play on words.
> 
> THe guy I fish with is named John, hence his boat name.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice catch!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Where are you leaving out of?*



rivercat said:


> well im not trying to be critical or nit pick what was said, more fishing for answers to my dilema. I happen to have a 20ft sea ark 4* vee jon boat and so far im comfortable going upto 3 miles out but I wouldn't think I could go 18. I hear lots of reports of good fishing at "the horseshoe" so I might pick a calm day and attempt it. what do you think? or whats a your favorite closer in reef or structure?


The horseshoe could be quite a run if you not used to yet. (Jus saying).

Dislaimer here- I'm somewhat stupid.

Inside I run a 17 foot center console all over theplace on a nice day. I had it out 18 miles this year. You would think a captains license would wise a fella up. I pick my days close though and make sure that it's forecast to be nice for a couple days in a row in the little boat.

In Johns boat, (21 foot Keywest "Johnboat", its more like 23 though.) We've run out 55 to 60 and back. We broke the T top last year though in the early spring cause it got so rough coming back.

My advice is watch the weather. Partner up with someone else to. Have a good GPS and then buy a cheap handheld too. Have a VHF, and again, a cheap handheld too. ALways tell someone where you are going (At least name a few ledges/wrecks).

Then explore some of the inshore recks and ledges inside of twenty miles. Youll be surprised at what is way inshore sometimes. Biggest thing would be if your trying to catch a trophy Sailfish. I'd fish in the ten mile range with live pogies on these wrecks around here in the summer.
Big gags in the fall are inside of twenty. SeaBass and big flounder too. Id look for the flounder on inshore wrecks beginning in mid november thourgh december. We like the three and four ounce spro bucktails with hand tied stinger hooks. If the flouder are around, youll catch them on the spros.

Tight lines and good luck.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Well said Ryan, you the man. MERRY CHRISTMAS to all and a safe and HAPPY NEW YEAR.


----------



## rivercat (Nov 24, 2010)

thanks for the reply man, merry Christmas


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*No worries Catty*

Have a good one.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

good stuff man


----------



## rivercat (Nov 24, 2010)

Ryan Y said:


> We like the three and four ounce spro bucktails with hand tied stinger hooks. If the flouder are around, youll catch them on the spros.
> 
> Tight lines and good luck.


do you use a treble for a stinger or just a plain j like the jig hook?


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Ryan Y said:


> Thanks Clay, Yea, as with a lot of boat names it's a play on words.
> 
> THe guy I fish with is named John, hence his boat name.
> 
> ...


Was about to ask what size your jon was. lol. I have a 1436 and would like to catch a tarpon from it. but it might take a few :beer:. Think Ill just stick to the CF river.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I use a single J hook that I tie myself. They really are good for getting those big seabass to stay hooked. I use a 3/0 live bait hook normally. I tie them with 200 lb braid. Just cut off about 8 inches, tie in a figure 8 to one end to form a loop. Then you can loop it through the hook much like a hand tied dropper rig and do the same for the hook on the bucktail.

I posted a thread on here sometime back about it.

Here you go. Stinger hook.


----------

